# My it ain't no cancer thang log :)



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Few people have said I should do a log and track what will be my epic recovery Fron lymphoma (cancer of my glands basically)

The support is epic, it really is, but I just don't see any other outcome other than complete awesomeness!!

Well today I've been sent home, got to pop in the christies for next three days to get my bloods done and chemo starts on Thursday, every two weeks for four months. Hard fast and aggressive is what I been told is available, so that's what I've opted for..as the treatment could of been once a month, but as they have said I'm a fit bigger guy they think ill handle the move aggressive approach, and I'm perfectly up for ripping it apart 

Exercise wise, ill do what I can what I feel I can, walks, machine resistance work at around 40% of what I can do, never ever breaking a muscle down.

But...ill only do this if I feel I can, if not...ill just go for a walk.

Food, this will be my trump card. Forgot any diet I've done or cutting diet, this is the most OPTIMAL WAY POSSIBLE...the ultimate education and the ultimate in optimal...that includes supplments whey, glutamine bcaas, vits and mineral.

this way I csn help my body The best way I can. And the food its self will all be the highest quality I can find.

I know some may read this and think I'm over confident or naive...but its the only way I can be, need to be and want to be. Can't sit and wallow, I've got a wife to support and love and make sure she's ok, so as far as I'm concerned...I'm 100% over this.

To anyone who reads this or gets involved. Thankyou, I mean that, I've spoke to a few of you on here, but weve never met so your support its gratefully received, and really does motivate me to be the ultimate in awesomeness.

but this log will be 100% positive, no negativity at all.

so jokes, even at my expense are welcome lol, advice on chemo exercise, diet and just banter, all welcome.

and once more. Thank you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best alan .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*king good luck with this mate...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Few people have said I should do a log and track what will be my epic recovery Fron lymphoma (cancer of my glands basically)
> 
> The support is epic, it really is, but I just don't see any other outcome other than complete awesomeness!!
> 
> ...


Mate im totally lost for words apart from your my HERO and a true inspiration to all..

Very hard to advise a guy that's got it all apart from keep doing what your doing and take it easy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Subbed. Best of luck mate.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Success is all I wish you...well & a few other things like complete remission, happiness & a long life. 

Do you have any thoughts about Gerson Therapy? I don't know much about it, but the idea is deffo sound.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Fu*king good luck with this mate...


Don't need luck pal, I've got this  100%

But cheers though George, really do appreciate it


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> All the best alan .


Thanks ewen! Very grateful.

Could do with some of your humour in here from time to time! :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Success is all I wish you...well & a few other things like complete remission, happiness & a long life.
> 
> Do you have any thoughts about Gerson Therapy? I don't know much about it, but the idea is deffo sound.


Not heard of it bud.

Defo gonna do acupuncture though :thumbup:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

In, here's to optimistic thinking and awesomeness, the very best to you sir.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

subbed, good luck! 100%


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

All the best mate

U getting any coaching from andy again?!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Mate im totally lost for words apart from your my HERO and a true inspiration to all..
> 
> Very hard to advise a guy that's got it all apart from keep doing what your doing and take it easy


Mate, very kind of you, gives me a lot of motivation.

But its all gonna be ok very manageable and curable! So nothing but awesomeness is in front of me


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

http://gerson.org/gerpress/the-gerson-therapy/

http://www.cancer.org/treatment/treatmentsandsideeffects/complementaryandalternativemedicine/dietandnutrition/gerson-therapy


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Your mental positivity is inspiring and really good. Lots of psychological studies show your mental attitude plays a huge role in recovery.

Wish you nothing but the best! Good luck. :rockon:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

PaulB said:


> In, here's to optimistic thinking and awesomeness, the very best to you sir.


Top man Paul ;0)


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Total respect mate.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Mate, very kind of you, gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> But its all gonna be ok very manageable and curable! So nothing but awesomeness is in front of me


Well as you already know we have a lot of headers in here to cheer ya up at anytime but the main thing you have the full backings of us all to.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Well as you already know we have a lot of headers in here to cheer ya up at anytime but the main thing you have the full backings of us all to.


Many thanks mate, really appreciate it, genuinely do :thumbup:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Alan

I can't say how much I feel for your cause at this minute,

having watched my father suffer the fight for 4 long years, and now watching as this horrible disease consumes my mother. All I can say having read your posts over the past 2 days regarding your condition, is that you have the right mental attitude to get through this

Also you have age and fitness on your side ( which sadly neither my mum or dad had ) and I will pray for you to make a full recovery

Sorry if this post seems a bit on the sombre side.

I do hope your chemo goes well but please be prepared for what the treatment will do to your body ( docs aren't good at telling you this part) it will be hard and a long few months but I have every faith you will see it through

Good luck pal I wish you all the very best


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Got your back like a but crack home boy, you got this


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> Alan
> 
> I can't say how much I feel for your cause at this minute,
> 
> ...


Can see your drift tho I honestly hope im not ill and you answer my thread first lol,,,he will crack this easy and chemo isn't always hard on anyone...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

were all rooting for ya mate!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Can see your drift tho I honestly hope im not ill and you answer my thread first lol,,,he will crack this easy and chemo isn't always hard on anyone...


Sorry dude just the way am feeling at the moment just ignore me


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> Sorry dude just the way am feeling at the moment just ignore me


Hey buddy its ok and its a forum tho theres different types of cancers and alans is under control

Wasn't get at ya mate was just stating the difference:thumb:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck mate. Least you don't need to worry about going bald.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Alan
> 
> I can't say how much I feel for your cause at this minute,
> 
> ...


Not sombre buddy, its appreciated, you've seen it first hand so your a good person to have in here  :thumbup:

Thanks mate


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Best of luck mate

Did the doctor prescribe anything to help with side affects etc

Just to note, this is not an excuse to miss any gym sessions


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

In to see your awesomeness and to watch you kick cancers ass :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

str4nger said:


> Best of luck mate
> 
> Did the doctor prescribe anything to help with side affects etc
> 
> Just to note, this is not an excuse to miss any gym sessions


I'm on some steroids for now, with some other pills for stomach issues and a few other things :thumbup:

But I'm getting a mixture of drugs to help.

And I'm havin acupuncture on top :thumbup:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed and All the best mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck in your journey. Be sure that you will inspire many people with your attitude sir


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

hope all goes well for you matey


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

In for the win.

I beleive this little character has more hair than either of us but you get picture mate.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Paisleylad said:


> In for the win.
> 
> I beleive this little character has more hair than either of us but you get picture mate.
> 
> View attachment 134004


Hha, superb!

Cheers


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I'm up early.

Off to get my bloods done, just to check on how I am after the huuuuge dose of steroids they hit me with yesterday.

I'm on prednisolone.

If I'm ok, I'm off to see some of my wife's family today, reason being lots of people are worried, and Cus I look fine, feel mint, I want them to see me looking strong before I have chemo, hopefully this will calm a few people down and stop them worrying so much, if they see me fit, then they think all is well.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

All the best mate

Someone very close to me was diagnosed with testicular cancer on Tuesday at the tender age of 24


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> All the best mate
> 
> Someone very close to me was diagnosed with testicular cancer on Tuesday at the tender age of 24


They'll smash it mate happened to a friend of mine also, he's just had the news he's havin bloody twins lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Subbed mucka, get it smashed!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> They'll smash it mate happened to a friend of mine also, he's just had the news he's havin bloody twins lol


Hope so mate. Makes me laugh how laid back he is about it

I cried when he told me and he's like don't worry I'm looking forward to it I haven't had a good fight in ages :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In for this, going through some big health issues myself atm, and this kind of thinking is very inspirational to say the least.

Life has a habit of creeping up and knocking us down a peg or two when we aren't expecting it, and its bloody brilliant to see you telling it to fvck off!



> But it ain't about how hard you're hit, it is about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward, how much can you take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Well I'm up early.
> 
> Off to get my bloods done, just to check on how I am after the huuuuge dose of steroids they hit me with yesterday.
> 
> ...


Heres you with the world on your shoulders and your worried about other people. That shows good character. Do you mind if I ask, how did you know you had cancer, .What were your symptoms? Obviously you look good physically and you say you feel great so what prompted you to go to the doctors?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Had no idea mate, subbed to see you smash it which you better after putting downer on my Sunday. ****.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Had no idea mate, subbed to see you smash it which you better after putting downer on my Sunday. ****.


Lol hahaha


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Heres you with the world on your shoulders and your worried about other people. That shows good character. Do you mind if I ask, how did you know you had cancer, .What were your symptoms? Obviously you look good physically and you say you feel great so what prompted you to go to the doctors?


Hi mate.

I had a cough over my brothers wedding (august 10th) just couldn't stop coughing started two days before.

Went to the drs, they sent me for a scan, told me it would be ten days for the results to come back.

They called me the day after said I needed another scan...immediately.

So I had a ct scan which showed up what I had.

Here we are


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

: my brother had this did have one of his testicles removed and replaced with silicone..which he claims makes him even more special !!! ..Nutrition is key I agree with ya there, lots of research done on foods and cancer now such as broccoli, advacado etc have a look at that on the website it's interesting. Ps...u have loads a support here so as well as u I'm rooting for the missus who's riding the storm too!!! Best of luck fella :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> In for this, going through some big health issues myself atm, and this kind of thinking is very inspirational to say the least.
> 
> Life has a habit of creeping up and knocking us down a peg or two when we aren't expecting it, and its bloody brilliant to see you telling it to fvck off!


Love that quote mate


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Fantastic spirit mate. My mom had this and beat it, you will too.

Subbed.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> : my brother had this did have one of his testicles removed and replaced with silicone..which he claims makes him even more special !!! ..Nutrition is key I agree with ya there, lots of research done on foods and cancer now such as broccoli, advacado etc have a look at that on the website it's interesting. Ps...u have loads a support here so as well as u I'm rooting for the missus who's riding the storm too!!! Best of luck fella :thumbup1:


Cheers for that mate, really appreciate it


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wish you all the best with this pal! You've got a brilliant attitude! Smash it!!!!

Subbed.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> I had a cough over my brothers wedding (august 10th) just couldn't stop coughing started two days before.
> 
> ...


Good you went and got it checked out. You know what us blokes are like for going to the doctors.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kick it's ass mate.

What's the thought behind not breaking muscle down? Presumably saving your body energy or something? Xxx


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Thats a good hospital they will take care of you , just follow there advice and dont mess up there good work , good luck


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Kick it's ass mate.
> 
> What's the thought behind not breaking muscle down? Presumably saving your body energy or something? Xxx


Just won't recover very well. So if I just tick over its more about just keeping my body in some sort of solid healthier state


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Now that is the spirit!

Good luck with everything.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So more daily blood tests today, with my medication...all fine and routine.

However I had the pleasure earlier meeting my physio and dietician.

Physio was male, dietician was female.

They came into talk diet and exercise whilst on chemo, and pretty much as quick as they started, I dived in and i'll be honest lectured them with my proposed diet structure, and exercise regime, along with supplement support.

They eventually were laughing, saying I should be working for them.

I told them food wise how I'd roll,

Days I can't eat well

plenty of whey protein, with fine blended oats, lentil, barley and meat soups, total yoghurt, fruit and greens smoothies, coconut oils. Etc

Days I can eat, small meals every two hours, single ingredient foods, balanced meals, mostly quinoa for carbs, and fiberous vegs, plenty of good quality meats, with fats, cooked in coconut oils, sweet potatoes and real butters etc spices, herbs but nothing overly sweet

Supps

Bcaas, glutamine. Whey, ZMA, which the dietician absolutely loved.

Vits and mins, water soluble where possible and pharma grade omega 3s

Want to keep protein at around 200g a day.

Gym, moderate activity from three to five days A week for around 30mins, depending on how I feel, to which the physio loved my ethos, especially when I said I'd be doing Mobility work within an exercise I do.

Eventually they congratulated me, and walked out in fits of laughter.

Result.

Tomorrow got to get the sperm bank and hand over a bucket of my love to be frozen.

Have great day chaps! Get out in the sun and enjoy the vitamin d 

Peace

#ManOfSteel


----------



## TGF 3 (Feb 27, 2007)

All the best mate. Inspirational


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Great to see you being so positive - that's half the battle! With your attitude you will well have it beat 

Get yourself some Chia seeds too - fair bit of protein/omega 3's etc in them - great to add to shakes. Good luck on Thursday (if that's when your first treatment is). Plus hope you've abstained for a bit if you think you are handing a bucket's worth over in the sperm bank


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Few people have said I should do a log and track what will be my epic recovery Fron lymphoma (cancer of my glands basically)
> 
> The support is epic, it really is, but I just don't see any other outcome other than complete awesomeness!!
> 
> ...


I was chatting a male BB ing friend yesterday and something he said made me think of you

He was at the show in Belfast recently at waterfront (not the nabba one)

and was chatting the female competitors he showed me their pics they were fecking gorgeous like stunning id chat them if I was man

anyhows he said that one of them a polish girl I think who came 2nd in bikini class was going through chemotherapy as she had a brain tumour

which goes to show there are others out there in similar positions fighting away at it

but read one of your responses about saying to use all your strength to fight the cancer and save your energy for that sounded quite good advice

you could message that doctor Christian of tv lol doesn't he do bb ing? he'd be able to get you advice from all the top people with specialist knowledge on training when your are going through chemotherapy?

anyhows lad seems like you have fab attitude very inspirational


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> Great to see you being so positive - that's half the battle! With your attitude you will well have it beat
> 
> Get yourself some Chia seeds too - fair bit of protein/omega 3's etc in them - great to add to shakes. Good luck on Thursday (if that's when your first treatment is). Plus hope you've abstained for a bit if you think you are handing a bucket's worth over in the sperm bank


Chia seeds ill take a good look at that mate, cheers.

Yes, I've saved a few of the swimmers for the big day.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> I was chatting a male BB ing friend yesterday and something he said made me think of you
> 
> He was at the show in Belfast recently at waterfront (not the nabba one)
> 
> ...


Haha I should message him, see why he says.

But exactly as you say they are plenty of people out there making great progress with their lives, and ill will be no different 

But many thanks for your support


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Haha I should message him, see why he says.
> 
> But exactly as you say they are plenty of people out there making great progress with their lives, and ill will be no different
> 
> But many thanks for your support


yea fuk it why not? maybe they cud too show on u and you'd become famous and get loads of free stuff have your bb interests paid for? lmao why not be gud crack


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> yea fuk it why not? maybe they cud too show on u and you'd become famous and get loads of free stuff have your bb interests paid for? lmao why not be gud crack


Can't hurt if I do


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, today I was gonna sack the gym off 'cause I couldn't be ****d. Think I'm gonna go and do a double session after reading such a thought-provoking, inspiring post!

Best of luck mate, absolute top show. Positive Mental Attitude!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So Todays update.

More daily bloods taken, plus ok results for my hiv and hepatitis...thank god!

Chemo now is looking to start a week next Monday.

So I'm gonna get my self in the gym for two weeks  BONUS!!!!!!!

Breathing is better, getting plenty of food in me which is a winner.

Chemo is now six months rather than four, no biggie though. Better to be safe than sorry!

Sperm bank tomorrow, wake up in the morning and watch porn all the way there 

Mrs is very down, as she wants it all to move a lot faster, drs think I've had my cancer several months, and its quite an aggressive form, so she doesn't understand the delay to getting shizzle started.

Now I've got a bit of time, I may whisk her away for a few days to cheer her up.

Anyway, least I can hit the gym for a bit


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Keeping very positive Alan.

Good work!

Subd


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Mrs is very down, as she wants it all to move a lot faster, drs think I've had my cancer several months, and its quite an aggressive form, so she doesn't understand the delay to getting shizzle started.
> 
> Now I've got a bit of time, *I may whisk her away for a few days to cheer her up*.
> 
> Anyway, least I can hit the gym for a bit


You, Sir, are a gent of the highest order.

Good luck with everything and to echo everyone's sentiment, your positivity is inspiring.

Subbed x


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> You, Sir, are a gent of the highest order.
> 
> Good luck with everything and to echo everyone's sentiment, your positivity is inspiring.
> 
> Subbed x


Well she's my everything so need to makw sure she's ok, cheer her up, if she's ok, then I definitely will be 

Many thanks for the well wishes :thumbup


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mate...seriously, you are loved by all of us.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Mate...seriously, you are loved by all of us.


Much appreciated bud 

Sure if it was anyone else here, they would be exactly how I was with the same support that I'm being shown


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

What I think I have underestimated is how hard this will be on my wife.

Watching her just looking at me, knowing Shes heart broken that her new husband that this is all happening to (we got married in May)

Watching my lucy cry is horrific, watching her uncontrollably break down is just the worst feeling.

All I know is and lucy does know, is she is my motivation, she's all that matters to me, and without her i couldn't be who I am now or be who I want to be after this is over.

All I know is I need to be the best I can be to keep my wife's spirits up...that doesn't mean I have to be "brave" or mask my own feelings or pain, but she needs her hand holding just as much as I need hers, just because I have what I have, doesn't mean I can't be the best husband possible.

My lucys is a f#cking incredible woman, heart of gold, heart of a lion and my motivation for everything.

Thus The reason why ill smash this



Hope your well everyone and I hope your stare at your loved ones in the same way I do mine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Alright AL .

Think a night or two away with lucy somewhere memorable would go down well perhaps a walk in the lakes or something also might help you aswell to destress .

All the best


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> Alright AL .
> 
> Think a night or two away with lucy somewhere memorable would go down well perhaps a walk in the lakes or something also might help you aswell to destress .
> 
> All the best


I'm trying to pull something together for her mate, really does deserve something nice.

Now my chemo doesn't start til a week Monday, I've got time to plan something


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You be fine mate besides you're wife has new tits so you gotta enjoy them babies for a while longer yet


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> You be fine mate besides you're wife has new tits so you gotta enjoy them babies for a while longer yet


She never got them, the program couldn't use her Cus if the fact the recovery From the op would of been hinder due to the wedding.

They said they would keep her on file for a possible second series.

Well hoping they do!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> She never got them, the program couldn't use her Cus if the fact the recovery From the op would of been hinder due to the wedding.
> 
> They said they would keep her on file for a possible second series.
> 
> Well hoping they do!!


Haha our lass wants some aswell .


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Todays update.

Sperm bank!!

Jesus, bit embarrassing, some bird tellin me I've got to **** myself off, with my Mrs sat there..awkward haha

So froze some of my juice today, very important as I could be infertile after my chemo.

But job done.

Collected my meds from Christies today, as I won't be going back til I'm in for chemo...steroids, but catabolic ones.

But today I couldn't of been happier, hit the gym.

Simple all over body workout, I was beaming, can't tell you how good it felt to go in. However, seemed to of become a minor celebrity, which is a bit embarrassing.

Paid my membership for the month, guy who owns my gym looked at me and laughed, said I was mental, and now I'm some sort of 'legend' with the lads, however, stuff will soon change once chemo starts, right now I'm just going in to feel better and feel good, soon it will be a whole different ball game once the chemo starts.

Two working sets on each exercise.

Seated chest hammer press

Smiths shoulder press

Machine tricep dips

Seated bicep curls

Pull ups

Squats

Nothing uber heavy, just enough to get the blood in there and get a good range of motion...loved every second of it.

I'm gonna log my workout next time for the foreseeable future, to see how they dip and how much they dip during my chemo, will be good to see how my body reacts and how I cope.

Hope your well people!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea, I had a Vasectomy once & know what you mean...did you have any gentlemans magazines to assist you with your sample?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Yea, I had a Vasectomy once & know what you mean...did you have any gentlemans magazines to assist you with your sample?


Aaah mate...instant floppy on.

She said there is the draw with mags if you want.

Opened it up as you do..

First thing I saw was a men's GAY magazine....lol

So just got youjizz up on my phone :thumbup:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

C'mon Alan tell the truth now, we're all friends here....you went for the draw option!! :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

All I know is a got the pot stuck on the end of my bellend.

Next time I need something bigger than a jar of nuttella


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very very inspiring mate. Awesome mental approach to this. Only read the opening post but ill catch up with the rest. I whinge at a p0xy little fractured wrist and your dealing with this. Honestly very motivational. All the best!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very very inspiring mate. Awesome mental approach to this. Only read the opening post but ill catch up with the rest. I whinge at a p0xy little fractured wrist and your dealing with this. Honestly very motivational. All the best!


Cheers mate. But Im sure you would be exactly the same. And also receive the same support I have :thumbup:


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

Smash it bro plenty of people do


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No real update today

Hitting the gym later which I'm looking forward too.

More meds to be take today.

Odd as this sounds it just dawned in me I've only got 12 sessions of chemo....12! Next to nothing...that's if it goes the full 6 months

I'm also debating doing a YouTube diary on all of this, but ill see if I can be ****d

Enjoy you day


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> No real update today
> 
> Hitting the gym later which I'm looking forward too.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, nice gym sessions to keep it nice and steady and smash it when you feel like it, some lovely weather were having to, glad it's going well mucker


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Sounds good, nice gym sessions to keep it nice and steady and smash it when you feel like it, some lovely weather were having to, glad it's going well mucker


Well the chemo doesnt start for a while, so defo gonna hit the gym as much as I can til then, purely for fun, not for gains or fat loss.

But other than that, still happy as a pig in sh¡t :thumbup:


----------



## davemiller555 (Aug 28, 2013)

Our best wishes are with you for recovery, all the best dude.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Well the chemo doesnt start for a while, so defo gonna hit the gym as much as I can til then, purely for fun, not for gains or fat loss.
> 
> But other than that, still happy as a pig in sh¡t :thumbup:


We do this because we enjoy it, so do anything you can for fun, helps bring abit of mental relaxation to the table and let's face it, we all could do with that


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well BIG update.

Chemo was ment to start a week Monday.

Just had a call as my biopsy results are in, ****e is a bit more serious, and chemo starts today! 

Five day blast of chemo!

However lol...hit the gym earlier, Did legs and got an all time pb on squats...three plates a side for five!

Due to havin a bad back I've never attempted three plates..AWESOME!

So Yeh, well happy...lets get cracking

Speak soon 

ManOfSteel


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

All the best for tomorrow and the following days of your chemo blast....keep you chin up and get fighting those nasty cells.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thinking of you mate...I understand you'll feel a bit sick with the chemo, but you'll get through...I'm sure!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

All the best fella.

Google 'Rick Simpson Oil' and have a read


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Been having a read but haven't commented yet. Good luck with this mate, although with that attitude I doubt you'll need luck. I think a lot of people would be surprised how big a part of recovery is tied to having a positive outlook.

All the best!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Once again all the best bro and keep up that great positive attitude its always a winner,,,you definitely don't need any luck as your cracking it big time


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok another update.

Turns out my cancer is pretty rare..

Its a form of leukemia. However its a good one to have.

Very aggressive, they reckon I've had it just around a month. Thus the reason why there speeding things up, doesnt mean its worse, just different 

On the upside, I've got my own room with on suit facilities :thumbup:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Ok another update.
> 
> Turns out my cancer is pretty rare..
> 
> ...


If theres a T shirt about that fits a persons character well your wearing it pal..Couldnt have picked a better one:beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, just popping in with a hug for ya....(((0))).......don't blame me if that's not a hug...I'm a slow learner...haha..

Will think of you....chemo isn't the greatest....stay strong and let those around you support you in their way too cos they'll be hurting for ya......all wobbly things crossed......and oh boy there's a Lorra, Lorra that!


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

I spoke to a friend about your condition and it turns out that their sister had the non hodgkinsons lymphoma and is now 'clear' after 7 months. So it is possible. Which one do you have?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Best of luck to you mate! Keep us posted!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

BigAaronAlves said:


> I spoke to a friend about your condition and it turns out that their sister had the non hodgkinsons lymphoma and is now 'clear' after 7 months. So it is possible. Which one do you have?


Hi mate. I've got Tlymphobalstic lymphoma

Rare type that acts like leukemia. But its a good one to have.

All positive.

The mass behind my lungs that brought all of this to my attention, due to the steroids given has 100% GONE 

Off to a flyer!!


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Hi mate. I've got Tlymphobalstic lymphoma
> 
> Rare type that acts like leukemia. But its a good one to have.
> 
> ...


Thats brilliant mate.  bonus already. Buzzing

Stay strong bro and make sure your lady is good as you'll rub off each other


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

What do you do when you face an obstacle...make them your stepping stones.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

First lot of Chemo was ok. Nervous as first, to be expected. But at this moment I feel fine! 

Letting me home for the night, so I can watch The United game, absolute winner!

Back in here Monday, could be in for a week, a day or a Month...just not sure yet..so om expecting a big stay with some heavy bouts of chemo!

But all in, feel good, happy and well, and I get to sleep next to my wife today 

Have a good Sunday people


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Have a good day...we're all with you mate. Any help or anything I can do for you, then please pm me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

only just seen this thread , good luck with your treatment- your attitude is an inspiration :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheers chaps.

Biggest hurdle I've got is the food.

Now this is a blood cancer, which is different from what I thought I had, food becomes troublesome.

lots of things I can't touch due to fear of germs, ie veg, salads, fruits that can't have a skin taken off, berries, pepper, mushrooms etc

So got another showdown with the dietician tomorrow.

other thing also, keeping active is going to be harder. Its all about my platelets, if there too low, I can't do anything full stop. Plus chemo bein poss once a week means recovery time will leave me with no time at all to keep active, and even if I did have one day, if my platelets are too low then for my own safety, I don't do anything.

but if that's how its got to be, then so be it 

I just want to make sure that nutrition wise I can help myself the best I can to fight any toxins entering my body

Hope your well


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Just seen your thread. You've inspired me to make some positive changes in my life. All the best mate, ill be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, just been told I'm in christies for four weeks. So no going home for me for a while.

Doing chemo every 1st 3rd and fifth day for four weeks

Treatment has now gone to nine months....for stage one.

Not a lot I can do about it, just have to crack on and not allow this to get me down, although I feel for my wife.

Just ordered off eBay some resistance bands, to try, if, and I do mean if I can manage some light exercise or mobility work.

:thumbup:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Alan.....it's poop and I'm not gonna tell you otherwise...but..accept the care and love of those around you....take good care of the short term stuff, cos its

all for the long term......

I will also say that when yu feel down, please allow yourself to go there for a while, to stay rip roaring all the time will wear you out, let your wife and family be strong for you in th times you can't be....they will steer you through it all......and the good times, when they come will be tremendous.

Warmest thoughts.....

ps...your giving me serious delt envy by the way....humph....


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I appreciate and take that onboard mate.

Quite rightly said, and its good advice 

Thankyou! :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well today starts four weeks in christies.

Bone marrow test to come today also, fingers crossed for that.

But................MOST importantly, its TRANSFER DEADLINE DAY! If united don't sign someone, I swear ill kill myself!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, the bone marrow test was grim!

Only got to do that once a month! For six months

My chemo treatment for the next six months is every FOUR days, then after that....total time is two and half years before im in the clear.

After my six months, I go on oral chemo and various other treatments for the rest of the 2.5 years


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Where did the take the marrow from, was it the pelvis?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Where did the take the marrow from, was it the pelvis?


Yes mate. Thing is in allergic to anesthetic, so stuff like that always gives me a bit more jip!


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Just read ur thread, go kick ass and destroy. Ur positive attitude is top draw big man


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

only just noticed this mate.i wwish you all the best my friend keep strong


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there Alan.....here I am with my daily dribble.....ya know, just to help thazzall.....today I wanted to give you my favourite saying that I often think about when I feel low and that things are hard......it's from an athlete but I can't remember who. I think it applies to lots of things other than sport and I like it.......

"It's not who is going to help me......it's who is going to stop me"

I thought of you and your spirit to get and stay well...I think it applies.....

Take care Alan....I won't come in so often but would like to help to keep you going if that's ok.....be gentle on yourself mister....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh....and ps.....I'm no stalker.....

But if u pay me I will consider it? :laugh:

Durrrrr.....soz.....I'm not well known for my startling humour and wit......


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Yes mate. Thing is in allergic to anesthetic, so stuff like that always gives me a bit more jip!


Well 2 and half years is a pain but it will fly by then you'll be in the clear! Hope you get lots of vistors whenever you are stuck in hospital. Maybe if you have to slow down on the weight lifting get yourself some books - brush up on your knowledge so when you are all better you will fly back into it 

Hope your wife it looking after you (and you her)!

Message me if you need a couple of films to watch!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck mate.

Been there with hodgkins lymphoma, had 6 months of chemo myself (every 2 weeks too) & Radiotherapy after.

Love the part in your opening post about banter even at your expense, great attitude to have!!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Been there with hodgkins lymphoma, had 6 months of chemo myself (every 2 weeks too) & Radiotherapy after.
> 
> Love the part in your opening post about banter even at your expense, great attitude to have!!!


Cheers mate, nice to have someone like you on here.

Yeh my chemo is every FOUR days for six months. with a few week gaps Inbetween.

But banter...got to he done mate, only way I know how to be fair


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Cheers mate, nice to have someone like you on here.
> 
> Yeh my chemo is every FOUR days for six months. with a few week gaps Inbetween.
> 
> But banter...got to he done mate, only way I know how to be fair


Ah must've misread it initially!

It might be the only way you know but it is a damn good way to keep smiling my friend!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, it's just before nine am.

All my meds taken for the day...next chemo is tomo.

Did 100 deep body weight squats, into decline press up on a chair (not doing flat press ups due bloody going to my head, don't wanna be light headed), three sets of forty, into some tricep dips, three sets of forty all before 8:30am

Looking forward for my resistance bands to turn up...so I can do some shoulder work and back work.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Before 8.30... :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Before 8.30... :thumb:


yeah, pft! what IS he thinking of.... :whistling:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well i felt good when I woke.

So get it in while I can, as maybe later may feel different


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well had more chemotherapy just.

Jab into the bum pretty much.

Still Feelin ace.

Plenty of food going in, Mrs has been bring me lots of marks and sparks microwave meals in.

I've got my whey, and bcaa powder.

I've Decided once my resistance bands get here, I'm going to incorporate isometric work, really think this will be great for me.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do your best, as that's all you can do Alan.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Inspirational buddy. Wishing you all the best. :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Inspirational buddy. Wishing you all the best. :thumb:


Cheers bud


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So more chemo today.

injection in the ar5e apparently...

I was up early (bloods get taken before half six) so as i was awake I did a little body weight circuit, squats, decline press ups, crunches, and dips.

25 of each, short rest and so on til 100reps done for all.

resistance bands arrive tomorrow, so can't wait for that, plenty I can do with them.

Now I've got my whey here I csn add more protein to my diet.

still Feelin great, I know in the coming week/weeks thing will change but right now just have to take advantage of how good I feel.

Nice little quote I read last night ::

"Pain is nothing. It is absolutely nothing compared to the victory achieved after the pain is over"

Zachary Zeiler

Enjoy your day people


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Good work mate, good attitude to.

Keep going my friend.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Had my bone marrow scan back.

All clear..

Plain sailing now, which I'm extremely pleased about....marrow transplants really are in the lap of the gods.

So happy days!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Al. will bell you when l get home mate and have a catch up.

Anything you need or you think l can help with mate PLEASE ask, l will do my best :thumbup1:


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Had my bone marrow scan back.
> 
> All clear..
> 
> ...


Great to hear Alan. Looks like things are going as well as could be expected. Hope time flys by for you till you are 100% in the clear...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Al. will bell you when l get home mate and have a catch up.
> 
> Anything you need or you think l can help with mate PLEASE ask, l will do my best :thumbup1:


Nice one big, man hope your enjoying the holiday pal


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> Great to hear Alan. Looks like things are going as well as could be expected. Hope time flys by for you till you are 100% in the clear...


Yeh its going well, so can't help not feel great about that bit of news


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

The nurses here really are amazing here

One just knocked on, walked in, grabbed my protein shaker...then come back with the correct amount of milk i need for pre bed shake,and yoghurt.

Didn't ask, she must remembered from last night.

And said, for extra protein, I can sort you a tuna butty if you want.

Epic staff here, just awesome


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> The nurses here really are amazing here
> 
> One just knocked on, walked in, grabbed my protein shaker...then come back with the correct amount of milk i need for pre bed shake,and yoghurt.
> 
> ...


Looks like you turned up trumps with the nurses...good news...and really good news on the scan too...wahayeeeee....


----------



## BraderzJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Great ****ing attitude my man! Wish you all the best, see you at the gym next week


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Up early today. Got a scan at midday so I'm nil by mouth from six am.

So the nurse bless her got me some milk and a yoghurt for a shake at six am.

Had chemo yesterday

I still feel superb, really do, had a tiny bit of acid come up from the stomach, but I can't stress to you how miniscule that was.

Gonna hit my resistance band work out this afternoon, after I've eaten later...really can't wait for that!

Looking forward to seeing my amazin wife also this morning

Have a great day people!

"Its never to late to be who you might of been"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Alan...just read your quote...it is very true & something which I am working on atm, so thank you.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Hi Alan...just read your quote...it is very true & something which I am working on atm, so thank you.


Got it it tattooed on my arm bud 

So... todays update.

Still feel like a machine, been using my resistance bands and pushing pretty hard to be fair, and feeling ace from it.

However....they needed to move me from my personal room for an emergency patient for the weekend...possibly longer.....

So now I'm stuck on a ward with a bunch of Old noisy men, no tv, no wifi, no place to do any excersise...tv that costs a tender a day...impossible to sleep as they make that noise gargling and spluttering.

No DVD player...nothing...except 3G phone signal, which is sketchy at best.

Im going to go insane.

Other than that...I'm epic!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A tenner for tv!!! That is robbery!

Never mind..if you go insane you won't care about the old geezers:lol: 

Life is a journey & not a destination. We all get huge amounts of rubbish in our lives & it's how we cope with it that matters.

Although I have not been in the same situation as you, I have had some immense personal issues...they very nearly finished me off. Really.

However, we do get through these times. And as you say..never give up. Dark days can be hard I know, but bright ones follow..I promise you Alan.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Late in on this but upto date with the situation from out facebook chat.

Ive no doubt you will come out trumps and im sure it will make you a stronger character.

Have you got one of them annoying people on your ward that coughs, farts and groans all night to keep you awake lol, then rings the buzzer every 5 mins.

Keep up the positive attitude and fight this sh1t and lets make an epic comeback story 

You have my email if you need anything matey 

ps ill rep you if you get any good sexy pics of any of the nurses :devil2:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Alan.

I've only just happened on your journal. I'm gutted for you, bud.

I've read all of this for the past half an hour and you have some fantastic support from this site.

I'll just say that you are awesome in your positivity and outlook coping with this awful disease.

Keep your chin up matey. Anything you want to talk about, anytime, I'm here for a chat. :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes Alan...the Nurses...? :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

congratulations on the scan mate. Pisser about the room though


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi Alan,

Complete newbster on here and only just jumped into this thread after reading the first and last pages.

I do know from very personal and bitter experience what you are going through. I was diagnosed with Hodgekins Lymphoma in Harefield hospital on the very day of my eighteenth b'day, if you please. I've had better presents! Anyhow, six months of Chemotherapy and six weeks of radiotherapy later I was finally given the all clear. This was all some twenty three years ago now and I'm glad to say that apart from one or two things that aint even worth mentioning, I came through it pretty much unscathed. I didn't find the treatment too rough: Injections mid week and I was back out on the beer by the weekend. The chemo did pole-axe me on the day of the injections but the nausea soon passed. The radiotherapy I found a bit tougher, contrary to most people's experience. The feeling of chronic sunburn was rather nasty and my saliva glands packed up working for several months, requiring me to constantly have a bottle of water wherever I went. It did also wipe out the back of my hairline, which the chemo had left untouched. All of these side-effects soon passed after the treatment stopped.

Anyhow, Don't know you, or anyone else on this site for that matter but just felt the need to let you know about my experience of something very similar. I do sincerely hope that this is all becomes a distant, if somewhat unpleasant, memory for you very soon and that in twenty three years you too will be passing on a similar anecdote.

P.S My first Chemo session I was kept in over night. It is usual protocol just to see how people react. I spent my first chemo night in a ward (Marie Currie - Mount Vernon) and I can still remember all the poor old smokers coughing their guts up all night. Thankfully, I was deemed ok to treat as an outpatient.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

HJC1972 said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Complete newbster on here and only just jumped into this thread after reading the first and last pages.
> 
> ...


Hi mate. Many thanks for dropping in and giving me an insight, I really appreciate it.

My chemo is set up to be every four days, over four weeks, little time off (two weeks I think) then repeat for six months.

Not having radio therapy anymore due to The fact my cancer is like leukemia, so hopefully I won't endure what you had to.

I csn only do what I can, and physiologically being bald will help me haha

Only pain in the back side is...they have me in hospital for the entire first four weeks of my treatment, but its for the best!

Hope your well bud

Alan.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Hi mate. Many thanks for dropping in and giving me an insight, I really appreciate it.
> 
> My chemo is set up to be every four days, over four weeks, little time off (two weeks I think) then repeat for six months.
> 
> ...


Your doing really well buddy,,keep it up and remember we are all thinking about you.. :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Your doing really well buddy,,keep it up and remember we are all thinking about you.. :thumb:


Cheers bud.

More chemo tomo, quite a bit...so again ill assess how i am, still feel great though all things considered.

:thumbup:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> More chemo tomo, quite a bit...so again ill assess how i am, still feel great though all things considered.
> 
> :thumbup:


That's great mate I honestly see your going to crack this,,,its all about attitude and you've got it spot on...

You watch and see it will be a thing of the past,,,,fact


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Keep up the poisitivity mate!!! FUKK THAT CANCER RIGHT UP!!!!!

You mentioned in your original post about diet and stuff, I read up sometimes about anti carcinogenic things to add to your diet etc,

some that spring to mind at the minute are Vitamin B12 , lemons, and THC oil (hard to find)

I got some ground bitter apricot kernals (vit b12 source) from amazon and add a half tsp of them to my protien shakes, tastes quite nice and the stuff in small amounts is meant to be beneficial so iv added it into my diet. and i used to have an entire lemon squeezed into water in the morning as i hear it very good for you too, once your pallette adjusts to the bitterness it tastes pretty ok lol, i think its the alkalinity of them that is good for you. funny old thing is the juice is acidic but ur body breaks it down as alkaline i think


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

D3RF said:


> Keep up the poisitivity mate!!! FUKK THAT CANCER RIGHT UP!!!!!
> 
> You mentioned in your original post about diet and stuff, I read up sometimes about anti carcinogenic things to add to your diet etc,
> 
> ...


Hi mate, actually read about the lemon in warm water in the mornings is really beneficial, its things like this that I want to do just aid my body during the chemo...so nice one ill look at what you've mentioned.

Have to say...in here the food they give me, as bad as it is..I'm gaining weight by the day....


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Hi mate, actually read about the lemon in warm water in the mornings is really beneficial, its things like this that I want to do just aid my body during the chemo...so nice one ill look at what you've mentioned.
> 
> Have to say...in here the food they give me, as bad as it is..I'm gaining weight by the day....


Yeah i used to always have lemon water every day! think i just keep forgetting to get lemons lol. but it definately made me feel more energetic and healthy! i must get more lemons!

I read up a fair bit about the benefits, they seem like a good all rounder for immune system and general health..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Morning Alan...how you feeling today?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Morning Alan...how you feeling today?


Hi mate.

I feel ace. Getting my room back later!!!

Had more chemo today, still feeling like a bull.

Can't wait for tomorrow to do some exercise in my room.

Fingers crossed ill feel ok, but as of now..still feel mega!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Alan...just dropping in to see how y'are Sir. It is right about the lemons, they do alkalize the tum...I have warm water and lemon in the mornings, but if you have any drink it through a straw or the lemon will wear the enamel on your teeth...not such a good look to be fair.

Really good news on getting your room back. I had a mixed ward for a short time when I was in hossie, and some ole chap bless him, batty as anything kept shouting that the nurses were trying to kill him...to be honest, the nurses may not have been doing that but the rest of us berrrrludie well did!..

Hey mister...take care and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreaaaaaaaaaaat that you are feeling good still...x


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Alan...just dropping in to see how y'are Sir. It is right about the lemons, they do alkalize the tum...I have warm water and lemon in the mornings, but if you have any drink it through a straw or the lemon will wear the enamel on your teeth...not such a good look to be fair.
> 
> Really good news on getting your room back. I had a mixed ward for a short time when I was in hossie, and some ole chap bless him, batty as anything kept shouting that the nurses were trying to kill him...to be honest, the nurses may not have been doing that but the rest of us berrrrludie well did!..
> 
> Hey mister...take care and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreaaaaaaaaaaat that you are feeling good still...x


I'm really gonna give the Lemon water a go...sounds like it would be perfect for me!

Yeh I do feel for the old bloke, over heard him saying that he wanted to die, nearly had me in tears poor fella.

But yeh still feel really good so hope this can continue through the week!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning gents

Ok, feel epic still after Todays chemotherapy. Really do, maybe look like I've lost a bit of colour in my cheeks...but mood/energy wise, physically great and certainly no side effects as of yet.

Exercise later once I've had some dinner.

Good results food wise. Just spotted the halal and kosher menu

loads of meat of them dishes every meal. Chicken beef, fish lamb, so I'm now allowed to order from there also.

with my whey Total yoghurts that get brought into me, I'm easy able to keep my protein intake at 200g a day

also got my greens supplment.

Opted for phd greens.

So again...all good chaps :thumbup:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Glad to hear this Alan. Just a thought...I'm sure you have loads of blood tests, have you thought about asking them to do a Hormone panel as well?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Glad to hear this Alan. Just a thought...I'm sure you have loads of blood tests, have you thought about asking them to do a Hormone panel as well?


Hormone panel, mate I've no idea what that is?

Sounds interesting though


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Hormone panel, mate I've no idea what that is?
> 
> Sounds interesting though


LH/FSH/Test/Oestradiol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Morning gents
> 
> Ok, feel epic still after Todays chemotherapy. Really do, maybe look like I've lost a bit of colour in my cheeks...but mood/energy wise, physically great and certainly no side effects as of yet.
> 
> ...


Glad everything is going well so far mate, keep up the positive mental attitude and you got this 

Ill keep checking in to see how things are going but you know where I am if you need me


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Glad everything is going well so far mate, keep up the positive mental attitude and you got this
> 
> Ill keep checking in to see how things are going but you know where I am if you need me


Going ace mate...even cracked the food issue here now. And with the greens PhD supp. Chlorella supp (amazing) and my whey, I'm getting what I need

Had an epic work out With the bands today

Chest, triceps (super sets) try and get the heart rate up

Chest press x 20

Deep decline press ups with bands x 20

Single arm low to hi flys x15

Body weight squats x 30

All super setted four times over, one min rest Inbetween.

Got all The resistance right, so heavy when needed so it was perfect.

Triceps

Pull down extensions x15 (felt like the gym, heavy!)

Into tricep kick backs x 15

Four times over

Tempo on it all was 3-1-0-1

Got plenty of blood in The muscle, proper sweat on too

Had my post work out whey, and carbs all sorted.

Tomo if I'm upto it ill hit back and throw more body weight squats in, ill save the band's for legs for another day.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Going ace mate...even cracked the food issue here now. And with the greens PhD supp. Chlorella supp (amazing) and my whey, I'm getting what I need
> 
> Had an epic work out With the bands today
> 
> ...


awesome mate, you can have a good workout with dem bands 

rear delts is good to hit with them too...keep up the hard work mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> awesome mate, you can have a good workout with dem bands
> 
> rear delts is good to hit with them too...keep up the hard work mate


Well...that workout you did with me,I've kinda adopted that approach in here.

Will work an absolute treat, don't need heavy weights to get run into the ground haha...you showed me that!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bloody hell Alan..you're in hospital & you're doing this! :thumbup1:

You put me to shame mate. Well done, keep at it.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Bloody hell Alan..you're in hospital & you're doing this! :thumbup1:
> 
> You put me to shame mate. Well done, keep at it.


Doin it why I can 

Ill probs be crying in bed tomorrow

Just crack on and do the best I can...if I become anemic things may become tough to keep up.

But I really don't see while I'm able to do it or still be able to do it in the future why I should stop.

I'd just be a prat to do things on days I'm just not capable or able.

But right now I feel good, so ill just assess it as each day passes


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I admire you mate i really do!

Thinking of ya mate!

No **** :tongue:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

lukeee said:


> I admire you mate i really do!
> 
> Thinking of ya mate!
> 
> No **** :tongue:


Haha cheers mate.

Support really does mean a lot!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well..

Uploaded this Tonight, little vblog..

Seems there all the rage nowadays






Just to show my journey through for anyone in YouTube land


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup, just watched & subscribed. :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Not sure why the screen wobbles constantly...didn't do that last night.

Next time I do it, ill go through the processes of what I've gone through so far from finding out to how the treatment is going.

Still feelin ace, just waiting for my total yoghurt for breakfast with a scoop of whey

do some back and gunage later after dinner 

then I'm sneaking out of the hospital later to have something to eat with my wife!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You're doing great Al. :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Really got the food nailed now being able to order off the kosher and halal menu.

Plus anything I fancy off the normal menu.

Today was chicken with rice, with decent veg off the kosher menu.

And two large chicken legs of the normal menu (nurses are brilliant for giving food extras)

So now I can get plenty of decent protein in me, limit my carb intake, as I really can't handle much more than 250/300g a day...it was really hurting me...put ten pounds on in a week...fortunately I've dropped a few kilos so ill let that continue for a while..but its just nice to be able to keep on top of the food! Plus with the supplements I'm using, I'm all covered and good to go 

Whey protein

Hmb

Chlorella

PhD greens

Still feeling good, so everything is superb so far :thumbup:


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

I liked the fat Cnut bit on YouTube video, what your saying makes total sense!

Keep it up mate!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

TypeR said:


> I liked the fat Cnut bit on YouTube video, what your saying makes total sense!
> 
> Keep it up mate!


I'm doing another vid tonight about the process of how I found out, right up to what I'm currently doin treatment wise, and what to expect etc.

I'm not picking on people who don't stay fit...I'm trying to get a message across that help your self will ultimately win the battle for you.

Everyone IS different and WILL react different, but we all need to muster the will power and drive from somewhere.

Kai green said something like..

"It's like you have to save your own life, nobody is going to be your savior for you, so we have to do what we have to do, no matter what it is"

If you think you can..you will!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So much of recovering from an illness, whether physical or mental is about being positive, knowing you'll get better & eating good food exercise & decent sleep.

Those things are really the basics of life.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well here's my vblog from last night






I'll leave it a week before I do another one, unless something major happens...

I Just described from how I found out to what's going on at the moment and how not to be worried.

Back and bicep cable workout yesterday was ::

Wide Lat pull down x 30

Narrow Under hand grip pull down x 25

One arm row x 20

Squats x 25

Then biceps after ::

Bicep curls x 20

Hammer curls x 20

Kneeling Preacher curls x 15

Arnold curls x 10

All super setted four times over, with one minute rest Inbetween, back first, then moved on to biceps (not one big super set), really really big burn this caused, squeeze on for a second or two on the contraction and 3 second eccentric is unreal...proper sweat on...mint!!

Have another good day chaps.

I'm still feelin awesome  :thumbup:


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

mate your routine puts mine to shame! and ur supposed to be ill?? seems like your fighting fit to me!

Keep it up!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

D3RF said:


> mate your routine puts mine to shame! and ur supposed to be ill?? seems like your fighting fit to me!
> 
> Keep it up!


Just doin it while I can.

Consultant saw me this morning. Thinks I'm doing brilliantly, so that's keeping me more positive!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> I'm doing another vid tonight about the process of how I found out, right up to what I'm currently doin treatment wise, and what to expect etc.
> 
> I'm not picking on people who don't stay fit...I'm trying to get a message across that help your self will ultimately win the battle for you.
> 
> ...


Kai greene is brilliant at motivational talks IMO, regardless of any fruit related incidents!






"Some people can crack jokes, they can sit back and analyse and you know, criticise, make all the fun they want. But I'm living my life. I'm doing it. What are you?"


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Kai is a legend mate..love the guy!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How's your day been Alan?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright pal

Didn't train yesterday, had visitors all day..

But up and at em early this morning with shoulders.

All with bands and correct resistance for the movements.

Seated shoulder press

3 x15

1 x 12

On this the press felt quite heavy so just pushed what I could.

Then

Side raises x 20

Front raises x 20

Rear delt bent over flys x 20

Facepulls x 20

Squats x 30

All super setter four times over, one mins rest inbtween the four sets..epic burn.

Didn't have any chemo yesterday, not sure why.

Next one is Sunday, and I've only two more treatments after that whilst I'm here...and to be fair, ill think ill p¡ss that.

Noticed even though I'm bald, little bald patches appearing on the side of my head, doesnt bother me, just something I've noticed.

Weight is at 13.6

Got as high as 14.3 when I arrived in. But now I've nailed the food I really am able to control things. My aim is to stay steady 13 stone..to 12.5 over the next five months. But monitor my bf%..as getting skinny fat isn't going to help my recovery at all...

But...still feelin epic, so I will keep riding this mega wave of optimism :thumbup::

Gonna sneak out for some tea with the wife later 

So I'm all good matey!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Alright pal
> 
> Didn't train yesterday, had visitors all day..
> 
> ...


your a legend pal


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> your a legend pal


Far from it matey, people much much worse of than me on the grand scale of things in here..so Im only doing what I'm capable of 

Just keeping active the best I can.

Bloods have all come back well today, still massive levels of haemoglobin ..platelets are still high, white cell count still high.

I really am fighting fit


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Not alot to up date really

Chemo tomorrow, which is all going to go well.

Been eating well, I mean pretty optimal if I'm honest, had a few covert operations out of the hospital for food with family which was nice, gourmet burger and a nandos!

Still Feelin great mood wise, energy etc. Slight numbness on the tips of a few of my fingers, but that's to do with one of the chemos I'm having, and a small rash on my shoulders, but that could be down to just bedding issues.

But all is well!

Got all my supplements here in the room now.

Whey (two scoops a day)

Hmb

Chlorella (wrank)

PhD greens (wrank)

So I can't complain, only issues are my mum constantly bringing sweets and crap bless her


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just a very short 25 sec video of part of my chemo going in.






Just so you can get the idea of how its administered.

Still Feelin awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning.

Ok, chemo was yesterday...STILL feeling nothing in terms of fatigue, illness or mood, energy etc so again I'm pleased.

I've got more chemo this evening, but this time its mawhoosive needle in to the spine, this chemo is for protection around my brain and spinal cord. I don't need it, its a part of the process just to protect me, just in case.

Didn't do any phys yesterday, just wanted to listen to my body after the chemo.

However, I'm smashing it today.

Chest, triceps and some squats very shortly, throw some plymetric explosive work in there aswell today.

I find it odd at this point that I'm feeling so good, its almost making me nervous in a way, as I'm expecting some massive drop off somewhere along the line.

Really can't wait to get home to my wife, miss her like mad, even more than I knew I would, but to her credit she's been so strong that she's made this all so much easier for me to handle whilst being here in christies.

Tell you what lads, if you've got a loved one, just take a look at them, realise what you have, and thank them for it 

Enjoy your day people.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

great to hear your not feeling fcuked from the chemo and still smashing the weights mate! this is actually the only journal i really check in on lol.

how much longer chemo u have left mate?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

D3RF said:


> great to hear your not feeling fcuked from the chemo and still smashing the weights mate! this is actually the only journal i really check in on lol.
> 
> how much longer chemo u have left mate?


Well it's six months total.

But as an in patient in Christies I've got two more. Which is seven in total this month.

I think I have five per month as an out patient ...so 25 treatments left possibly.

Then after that its two years of maintenance chemo ...a pill a week


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

But the the two further years doesn't effect my life, hair grows back, gym, work life all fine


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Mate your gunna breeze through it! What do the doctors think of your progress and training etc?

I'm really looking forward to seeing a post on here saying you've kicked the absolute sh!t outta this bullsh!t illness for good!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

D3RF said:


> Mate your gunna breeze through it! What do the doctors think of your progress and training etc?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing a post on here saying you've kicked the absolute sh!t outta this bullsh!t illness for good!


Drs just laugh at me, tell me to not to do to much, my reply is.

Whats too much for ME? I can't go past failure.

They genuinely can't answer. Or anyone for that matter.

So when I'm out of here I will go to the gym and train heavy but, not 1 rep max heavy...only if I can and for aslong as I can ...if after ten mins I'm wiped out..I stop...if I do a whole workout in my hour, bonus

Just got to go on how I feel, nothing more nothing less


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Workout today was chest and triceps

resistance band press x 15 (I fail at 15 the resistance on this is brilliant)

Clap press ups (3 second negative) x 20

Low to high resistance band fly x 15

All super setted x 5, sixty secs rest inbetween.

Triceps ::

Band pull downs (like rope extensions) to failure 15 ish

Tricep kick backs to failure 12/15

Tricep press ups to failure 10/12

these are press ups only using your tricep extension, start in a plank position resting on your forearms and elbows...these are tough at the end

All super setted Repeated three times over..sixty secs rear in between.

nice pump on, felt ace doin it...and even better after


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning chaps

Eight minute vblog I did last night talking about the two chemos I had this week, and a few others bits






One thing I cant understand is...I record this on my iPad with the front facing camera. Always ok...soon as it uploads to YouTube..the screen becomes dead wavy and moves around.

So I apologize for that.

Hope your well chaps.

Workout later today will be shoulders with squats in there, possibly add some accelerated cardio inbetween sets.

Have a good day gents!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Workout today was shoulders.

Kept it simple in the end

Seated shoulder press 3x 5 and 2x12

This felt heavy, no different from being in a gym, loved it!!

Up right row 4x12 again, resistance was mint on this.

Facepulls 4x20 super setted with side raises 4x10 which was genuinely failure by the end

Got a big pump on, lots of blood in there.

Held at the top of the contraction for a one count, always three seconds on eccentric...and explode up!

I'm really amazed with how good the bands can be if you get the resistance right, I've got two sets so I can really get it bang on...some of the movements are Seriously as hard as they would be if I had dbs or a barbell. Very impressive considering they cost me job lot of 20 quid.

And also pre, intra and pwo supps and food is on tap, so its pretty awesome to be fair...I have my pre workout meal, intra I've got my malodextrin here with me in my juice, post workout banana and one 40g scoop of malodextrin for my quick carb source (cocopops are on the menu if needed) 20mins later my whey shake with my own coconut milk I have brought in.

Not bad being in hospital eh! :thumbup:


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Glad to hear ur still feeling tops mate! 

Again, good to hear ur keeping up the training and positivity!

Like u said in the vlog, Keep smilin! ul be at ur last chemo session in no time at all


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

D3RF said:


> Glad to hear ur still feeling tops mate!
> 
> Again, good to hear ur keeping up the training and positivity!
> 
> Like u said in the vlog, Keep smilin! ul be at ur last chemo session in no time at all


Cheers pal.

Got my chemo tomo, and one Monday and I'm done for this cycle, one or two weeks off. Then possible that I'm back in for four weeks again, just have to wait and see, all depending on how I'm doing and my updates etc.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

How dooooooo!!!

Ok got a brilliant update.

I've had my chemo for today and ive got more on Monday.

But but .......BUT!!!

I should of been going home NEXT Friday..

However, I'm going home tomorrow!!!! but Popping in for my chemo Monday for an hour...as an out patient.

Basically the head director of my haemotology unit said my bone marrow is brilliantly strong and I'm able to cope with my chemo in a way they just didn't anticipate or predict, as I'm very very healthy and strong, and I've not any bad effects to this intense stage of my chemo protocol, as I'm being hit very very hard very frequently with max dosages.

drs are very impressed with me.

so...protocol says I should have two weeks off, then back in for four more weeks of the same intense chemo.

But I'm allowed to do this as an out patient rather than come in for a further four weeks.

I feel ace, I'm over the moon!! Happy as hell, and I'm in the gym tomorrow evening lol.

lads, positive attitude. Good diet, lift well, stay strong and anything can be fought, and its proved that keepin in good shape has forged this easier more manageable path for me ie with my immune system and bone marrow, haemoglobin levels, it's all helped! and i'll continue to do exactly as I've always done with my training if I can, with a few safety alterations, compression tops and bottoms etc for heat and circulation whilst training and of course stickin to optimal nutrition.

Great GREAT day, happy as hell to be going home to my sensational beautiful epic wife!!! 

at this stage, it really couldnt be going any better! :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:   

One month down..five to go!


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

Been reading your log.....Great attitude! and its great to read the good news, glad things are going well.

Shows that looking after yourself properly in life can really pay off, even if it isn't always physically noticeable on the outside.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

ali-c said:


> Been reading your log.....Great attitude! and its great to read the good news, glad things are going well.
> 
> Shows that looking after yourself properly in life can really pay off, even if it isn't always physically noticeable on the outside.


Cheers mate, really appreciate it mate!

Strong mind...strong body.

I know every is different, and reacts different but with good strong mentality it really can help you push forward through anything!!


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Cheers mate, really appreciate it mate!
> 
> Strong mind...strong body.
> 
> I know every is different, and reacts different but with good strong mentality it really can help you push forward through anything!!


Great to hear it going better than the Drs expected - you deserve that bit of news!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> Great to hear it going better than the Drs expected - you deserve that bit of news!


They thought because of how hard and often they were hitting me I'd be on my ar5e...but they drs were genuinely laughing saying its just exceptional to how my strong bone marrow is fighting as it is.

Winner!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> They thought because of how hard and often they were hitting me I'd be on my ar5e...but they drs were genuinely laughing saying its just exceptional to how my strong bone marrow is fighting as it is.
> 
> Winner!!


Like a boss! :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

...but sadly we still see no nurses.... :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> ...but sadly we still see no nurses.... :lol:


Not hotties on today


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Keeping an eye on this mate.

Just wanted to say a massive :thumb:

You are inspirational.

That is all.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Aslan said:


> Keeping an eye on this mate.
> 
> Just wanted to say a massive :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers for the kind words mate, its really appreciated, but there is some amazing people doing more, coping with a lot lot worse than I am bud, these people are the real inspiration 

But. Again thanks mate, means a lot to me and my wife :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning people, I'm up early, buzzing that I'm going home! Can't sleep, so gonna have nice soak in the bath, no gym shizzle in my room today...as im hitting the gym TONIGHT! :thumbup:

I made a short vblog last night updating how things went with my chemo yesterday, talked about the quite brilliant staff here at christies, and my progress report from the director of the haemotology dept.






My weekend plans, epic food and the gym, quality time with the Mrs (she's working most of the weekend) and watching the united hopefully win the derby!

Can't wait!

Still five months to go...long way but its been such a great start!

And i really wanna say to all of you, Cheers for the support, its unreal, and Ive really come to enjoy giving these updates to you and basically feelin like I have an outlet on here to speak, even if things do go bad. Its a huge huge help having your support on here, My Mrs does read it from time to time, and really is so grateful for the well wishes and support that's been shown to both of us :thumbup:

Anyway, have an epic day people, I know I will!

 :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, awesome night at home last night, with my beautiful wife..nice home cooked lasagne and plenty of sofa time. Flaked out, nice and relaxed....lovely!

Just hit the gym.

Legs and arms....nothing heavy.

Just ticked over

Squats

Hamstring curls

Leg extensions

Calf raises

Bicep seated curls

Tricep extensions, over head and pull down super set.

Legs were shattered by the end, but being stuck in a room for three weeks really does sap the legs, just walking around my legs feel fatigued.

But it was all safe, I feel good, so let's see how my recovery is.

Poss hit the gym tomo for an upper body tick over.

All is good


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Great feeling when you come out of hospital isn't it! :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Great feeling when you come out of hospital isn't it! :thumb:


Epic...just being a bit free is mint.

Stairs killed me haha, shocked how fatigued my legs are now I'm able to walk around.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just a little update, as not al lots been happening.

Finished my first chemo cycle Monday just gone.

Next cycle starts on oct 7th and lasts for 33 days.

Small chemo injection every day, and one big lot every two weeks

Go to Christies three times a week to have bloods done.

Training.

It's been tough...i feel physically alright at home.

But in the gym after 25 mins, I feel drained.

So I'm gonna switch things up a little

Muscle group per session. Two working sets, for three exercises.

In and out, bosh.

Still feeling really good, although I'm expecting a big change once my new chemo cycle starts


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Not alot really to update.

Hit the gym a few times, but after 25 mins I'm genuinely shattered, so I've mostly been doing resistance band work

Food wise, all been great...except my evening meals have all be something great, as I'm home I've really started to cook something epic for my Mrs.

Thai food. Italian, nice roasts, Mexican, and we've eaten out a few times.

Reason being I'm told this next lot of chemo I'm gonna go on as of Monday is very harsh, so I'm anticipating the worst

But, I'm personally still Feeling great, other than the gym, I've feel great all of the time


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just read through all of this so far, have to say you're a massive inspiration, you're unwavering positivity and mental attitude even when facing something that might break others. I know im a complete stranger so it might mean absolutely nothing, but I've every faith you'll smash through this as you have done already so far, you deserve to as well!

You've given me a kick up the **** as well, been moping about this week for no good reason! If I can approach everything with a tenth of the positivity and determination you have I'll be happy! Thank you


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Quinn92 said:


> Just read through all of this so far, have to say you're a massive inspiration, you're unwavering positivity and mental attitude even when facing something that might break others. I know im a complete stranger so it might mean absolutely nothing, but I've every faith you'll smash through this as you have done already so far, you deserve to as well!
> 
> You've given me a kick up the **** as well, been moping about this week for no good reason! If I can approach everything with a tenth of the positivity and determination you have I'll be happy! Thank you


It certainly DOES mean something, and many thanks for dropping in and contributing, means a lot. As does your well wishes!

And..

Got a well wish of this big guy also earlier!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> It certainly DOES mean something, and many thanks for dropping in and contributing, means a lot. As does your well wishes!
> 
> And..
> 
> Got a well wish of this big guy also earlier!


Oh you flash git!! :thumb:

So glad your doing so well mate, onwards and upwards eh!! :beer:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Oh you flash git!! :thumb:
> 
> So glad your doing so well mate, onwards and upwards eh!! :beer:


I'm doin cracking mate!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> I'm doin cracking mate!


Bloody right you are and tbh im not at all suprised as your whole attitude right from the very start was spot on!

You me ol mate are a proper man!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Bloody right you are and tbh im not at all suprised as your whole attitude right from the very start was spot on!
> 
> You me ol mate are a proper man!!


Ha dunno about that bud, but I'm doin my best


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Ha dunno about that bud, but I'm doin my best


And that's all we can do Alan; sometimes people won't/don't/can't see that, but those issues belong to them.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

It's good your out of hospital and eating well! What resistance bands are you using mate?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

TypeR said:


> It's good your out of hospital and eating well! What resistance bands are you using mate?


Hi mate, just got em of eBay, few different colour bands, spent 15 quid, brilliant buy!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Another update.

My next chemo cycle started yesterday.

Bit of a shock.

I'm on four bouts of chemo now.

Drip once every two weeks, large dose.

Tuesday to Friday injection in the stomach.

Every Friday injection in the spine.

Every day oral chemo.

This is for the next 28 days

Its a lot, there expecting me to feel pretty rough this next three weeks.

F?ck em! I won't be told what ill feel, ill just do what I can and crack on. Feel good this morning, had breakfast, ate well yesterday so I will see how I go 

This cycle ends 1st Nov.

Three weeks, that's all it is!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good point about not being told how to feel.

I had an essay to do a couple of months ago & kept telling myself it was gonna be hard.

Then I corrected my thoughts to 'being able to do it, & not be hard'. It wasn't suddenly easy, but was less stressful. Good a decent mark too.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Another update.
> 
> My next chemo cycle started yesterday.
> 
> ...


What's the saying, if it wasn't for the rain, we wouldn't appreciate the sun?

Sounds like you have a monster of a thunderstorm coming up but just remember to focus on the sun at the end of it mate!

It's a long road by the sounds of it but you're more than capable of getting there!


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

geez - not normally lost for words but - the very best of luck for you bud

ive a few pals that sulked and let the situation get them down - nevermind the treatment

hope all goes well for you - and if you keep your spirits as high as they are now - youll be one tough cookie

braver than me bud

eric


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi chaps and any ladies

Alls well here treatment wise, four lots of chemo on the go, and believe it or not I'm still feeling great! Honestly, no bravado, I really am.

Only thing that is been a real killer.

My Mrs got made redundant yesterday, so the fact in a few weeks I go down to half pay at work, this has really dropped us in it.

So, if in a few weeks I still feel good like this, I'm gonna see if I can go back to work I'm some capacity to help ease the burden on my Mrs.

But that's a big if!

Hope your all well!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Hi chaps and any ladies
> 
> Alls well here treatment wise, four lots of chemo on the go, and believe it or not I'm still feeling great! Honestly, no bravado, I really am.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, Sorry to hear about your misses getting made redundant but glad your doing well.

Have you looked into any benefits that can help you both out, im sure you would be entitled to something


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi mate, Sorry to hear about your misses getting made redundant but glad your doing well.
> 
> Have you looked into any benefits that can help you both out, im sure you would be entitled to something


Ill look into something, but last time I did they said I was entitled to nothing

Things will be reet though


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> Ill look into something, but last time I did they said I was entitled to nothing
> 
> Things will be reet though


Hey mate, do you have critical illness cover if you have a mortgage? my bro got about £40,000 when he had bowel cancer!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Hey mate, do you have critical illness cover if you have a mortgage? my bro got about £40,000 when he had bowel cancer!!


Mate, I've not got it, gutted!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, just popping in to check how you're doing. I can relate to your wife's situation as it happened to me a month ago, currently looking for a job myself now...bugger...seems to be a lot of temp work out there whilst waiting for a permanent job, so your wife still may be able to bring some money in to help.

Alan, keep going strong, wishing you well all the way..x


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> Mate, I've not got it, gutted!


Dam!!

Im gunna check mine actually coz thinking about it im not sure if we have!

How ya feeling on the quadruple dose mate?


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Positive you are entitled to something mate we had help when my daughter was having treatment and positive my mother had some help also


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Ill look into something, but last time I did they said I was entitled to nothing
> 
> Things will be reet though


You should defo get something mate, dont let them fob you off, Theres loads of people out there claiming that are abusing the system then its people who need it that suffer.

The key is to know what to say, key points like you get fatigued easy, keep been sick and cant stand up or be active for more than 20 mins.

If you dont get anywhere then go to citizens advice and speak to your doctor too.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just a little update whilst I'm in Christies having an ablecet (anti fungal drip) standard procedure.

Had my clinic appointment yesterday (my update)

All is going perfectly. Drs couldn't be happier. They can't understand how my bone marrow is so strong.

I'm on four very heavy doses of chemo which is notorious for making people ill and Droppin your blood counts rapidly.

Mine and I quote, "some how are holding steady, we can't explain this"

So basically, white cells havnt dropped, so infection isn't a worry, or platelets or haemoglobin so I'm not anemic or constantly tired.

This is just good for me in general as this is a very harsh protocol for me and everything after this is much easier, and a hell of a lot more manageable and much less intense.

But the drs are very pleased with my progress, which is all I want to hear.

Had a bone marrow scan ..again, and that's still clear, and doing 'great'

Unfortunately I have to have a bone marrow scan every four weeks, uuurggh.

But I'm a happy chap

Lots of resistance band work at home.

Body mass is Droppin, and lack of activity means bf is holding steady, so I'm on lots of soups with turkey in, and one major home cooked meal in the evening, or a meal out.

I'm really happy, I couldn't be more lucky with my situation and how I'm coping with this treatment so far. 1st of nov this treatment phase finishes, then I can relax a little

After this phase I could, hopefully...be in remission.

Ill leave you with this, lyrics from one of my all time favourite trance tunes:

Life is too short, don't stress everyday

Leave your worries behind, go out and play

Life is too short, grasp it in your hand

A natural miracle, have fun while you can

Life is too short, as precious as gold

It's full of surprises so I am told

Life is too short, take it from me

Have as much fun as you wish, just wait and see

Life is too short, people seem to forget

That life is a gift and it's free, yes that's it

Life is too short, use your own eyes

Open yourself and enjoy your own life


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like it is all going well for you mate. interesting about marrow strength

take care ;o)


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Sounds like it is all going well for you mate. interesting about marrow strength
> 
> take care ;o)


Strong bone marrow is key to it all mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Strong bone marrow is key to it all mate


Could be something to do with anabolics from what I have read in the past (no idea if you have used anything)? Interesting none the less i like the science part lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Could be something to do with anabolics from what I have read in the past (no idea if you have used anything)? Interesting none the less i like the science part lol


I've used var and tbol...but I read a really interesting study on nandralone on cancer patients, and how that boosts haemoglobin and has great effects on the body during chemo treatment.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Alan...that was a really good post to read and I couldn't be more happy for you, I truly couldn't.....


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Alan have been checking your threads regular and so pleased for you that everything is going the right way pal

Maybe by xmas youll get the all clear,,,youve a great attitude from day one and thinking about you all the time mate...

Don't worry about muscle mass buddy youll get all that back and bounce back bigger and stronger.One of the threads on here I can say im very glad to be a little part of.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Hey Alan have been checking your threads regular and so pleased for you that everything is going the right way pal
> 
> Maybe by xmas youll get the all clear,,,youve a great attitude from day one and thinking about you all the time mate...
> 
> Don't worry about muscle mass buddy youll get all that back and bounce back bigger and stronger.One of the threads on here I can say im very glad to be a little part of.


In terms of training and muscle mass, its of no concern to me now, I just do a bit of exercise purely for health benefits

Even if I get into remission, the treatment continues the same

But I am looking forward to my bday in November, and a good Xmas


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I just found your log now mate. I hadn't read anything posted by you for ages and I was actually wondering where you'd got to.

Best of luck with all of this. I really do mean my very best. Real bummer also about your wife losing her job - unfortunately the economy in most of the world is up sh1t-creek.

I've just subbed to this thread.


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

I had leukemia and made a sweet recovery


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope all is good with you Alan...y'know what I mean mate.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Been a quiet few days, shizzle was going well.

Thne since last Friday I had a killer headache from my spinal injections...lasted til yesterday

And also I got a fever from my wife that had vommiting from monday night til weds, constantly, no food or drink going in either

So I was in hospital from weds until present,, should be home Monday.

Feel great now! Just wanna get home


----------



## humble_guy (Oct 14, 2013)

kill it mate... your positive attitude on its own will kill the lil fvcker.... Good man


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Last day of this particular cycle.

Gets a little bit easier to handle from here out.

Winner.

Watch a film called THE RAID whilst at hospital.

Wow, its brutally brilliant!!!


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Just a little update whilst I'm in Christies having an ablecet (anti fungal drip) standard procedure.
> 
> Had my clinic appointment yesterday (my update)
> 
> ...


I FCUKING LOVE THAT TUNE!!!! That just brought back a load of memories mate, used to have a cd , i think it was gatecrasher or something, it had that tune and another one called life on mars... used to love dropping pills or mdma with friends and listening to them tunes! good times.

Havnt checked in on here in a while but glad to see you are kickin ass mate!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

D3RF said:


> I FCUKING LOVE THAT TUNE!!!! That just brought back a load of memories mate, used to have a cd , i think it was gatecrasher or something, it had that tune and another one called life on mars... used to love dropping pills or mdma with friends and listening to them tunes! good times.
> 
> Havnt checked in on here in a while but glad to see you are kickin ass mate!


Life on mars was superb, followed the life is to short tune on the cd, yes on a crasher CD it was, mixed by scott bond

Played them tunes myself out a few times.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Life on mars was superb, followed the life is to short tune on the cd, yes on a crasher CD it was, mixed by scott bond
> 
> Played them tunes myself out a few times.


yeah this is the cd i had http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gatecrasher-Experience-Various-Artists/dp/tracks/B00005UUP6/ref=dp_tracks_all_2#disc_2

used from 63p ? i may have to buy this  lost my copy years ago


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Good effort man!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Hope your all well, and paid your respects to our fallen soldiers today 

Not a lot going on for me, next cycle starts 18th Nov, got to go into christies for five days, out for ten, then back in for five.

However, I've got all next week off, no blood tests, no anti fungal drips, all because its my bday on weds, christies nurses really do try and make things as best they can for me, just brilliant they are.

Food wise, lots of soups at the mo, my activity levels are quite low, so my calorie intake needs to be also.

So lots of home made soups during the day, then a good meat and veg tea.

weight is slowly dropping, which is obviously my muscle, but that's to be expected.

Sat around or doing nothing I feel absolutely great, you would never know anything is wrong.

but if I start getting up and about, quick burst of energy etc I'm knackered more or less instantly, but that's fine with me, but mood wise and how I feel at the mo, I'm in great spirits, and I'm on top of the world.

its hard to explain but with my amazing wife, its impossible not to feel on top of the world.

 :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bosh.

Its my bday!!

Just smashed one into the mrs, off out for a meal tonight, and to see Mickey flannigan! Can't wait.

someone's bought me a whole box of krispy kreme doughnuts as bday present lol

Have a good day people!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have a good day. lol at smashed on into the mrs  :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> have a good day. lol at smashed on into the mrs  :thumb:


It nearly killed me!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bit of a false start today

Was ment to start my new cycle today...involves five days in hospital. Ten days at home. Then five Days back in hospital.

Arrived there today to be told they have no beds so at this moment there unsure what day I'm starting.

But its scuppered my plans for the next few weeks, two christenings Im unable to attend.

Other than that, I feel the best I've felt whilst all this has been goin on.

:thumbup:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh blimey, wut a palava with the beds.... When I was in hossie I was wheeled into the ward about 6 in the morning and wheeled out into the corridor by seven, up to another ward by 9 and back to the original one by tea time...:laugh: musical beds....heehee....gotta say the nurses etc were really brilliant, and it's not their fault this stuff happens....gotta see the funny side if u can...

Hey Alan...glad you had a good birthday, and......cough.....you gave your wife a pressie too! :whistling: :blush: hee hee..

I went to remembrance Sunday parade as I'm ex military.....makes me thoughtful and sad as I lost a few colleagues along the way......but great to see the streets lined with bods in respect.

You're doing a great job Alan Wilson.... Best of all wishes to you for the new cycle......ya know...when you git your bed....


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well got my bed on weds, and 24 hours with three drips going in me...due to end around 7pm tonight.

Feel ace though, hopefully out of here sat or sunday all being well

:thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Treatment all went well, was released on Saturday evening, nothing to worry about at all. Still Feelin superb.

Just got to repeat the whole process in ten days time.

Only down side to anything was just lack of sleep due to being on loads of fluids, just need the loo every five mins


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Alan 1 cancer 0

Im in Remission

Still a long way to go as my treatment carries on til march

But its a good boost :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well just finished another five day stint of chemo in Christies

Purely routine

Regardless of being in Remission my treatment still continues until end of March

Still feeling great

And to quote my dr today

''you were a winner from that start, you had it beat before we started''

Just gonna look forward to xmas now then my trip to Reykjavik


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Well just finished another five day stint of chemo in Christies
> 
> Purely routine
> 
> ...


I was just about to post the exact same thing that your doctor said until I read it.

Your first post cut that cancer in half straight away. Good luck bud, no doubt you've got this one in the bag


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Buzzz_ said:


> I was just about to post the exact same thing that your doctor said until I read it.
> 
> Your first post cut that cancer in half straight away. Good luck bud, no doubt you've got this one in the bag


Well the cancer has gone

But i need to just see the rest of the treatment

Its only four weeks, spaced out over four months. First week of each month.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

well there is a Christmas miracle if ever there was one, and couldn't happen to a nicer fella.

truly made up for you mate..


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Well the cancer has gone
> 
> But i need to just see the rest of the treatment
> 
> Its only four weeks, spaced out over four months. First week of each month.


Fantastic news mate, all the best for the future. It's about time we found a cure for this [email protected] disease. It's far to close to home for my liking


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> well there is a Christmas miracle if ever there was one, and couldn't happen to a nicer fella.
> 
> truly made up for you mate..


Cheers mate. Im gonna brave the gym next week.. Nice and steady, see how i get on.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Buzzz_ said:


> Fantastic news mate, all the best for the future. It's about time we found a cure for this [email protected] disease. It's far to close to home for my liking


One of my good mates from this forum has also been hit with it.

I won't name him incase hes not mentioned it yet.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> One of my good mates from this forum has also been hit with it.
> 
> I won't name him incase hes not mentioned it yet.


If its El Toro then he has mate yes..


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well the cancer has gone
> 
> But i need to just see the rest of the treatment
> 
> Its only four weeks, spaced out over four months. First week of each month.


Great news mate, wont be long and you l be smashing it in the gym again :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Great news mate, wont be long and you l be smashing it in the gym again :thumbup1:


Im gonna have little taster session next week mate, nice and gentle


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Subbed mate you are a inspiration & i mean that.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Subbed mate you are a inspiration & i mean that.


Cheers mate, i do appreciate the comments

But kids get through it, and so do my mates, all ive done is just refused point blank to feel negative or feel down.

Strong mind, strong body.

Ive been through much worse which really made me get a grip on all of this straight away.

To look at facially ive not changed.. Ive lost muscle and gained fat, but nothing i cant sort.. Its just due to my lack of life activities ie work, gym exercise etc

But, the support you get if your in my situation or el Torres is superb and even if you have a seconds doubt, you remember that people are behind you... And thats an incredible feeling.

How can you not feel great :0) :thumbup:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Cheers mate, i do appreciate the comments
> 
> But kids get through it, and so do my mates, all ive done is just refused point blank to feel negative or feel down.
> 
> ...


Mate you deserve a good rebound now & all of our support So does El Torro, you both are a inspiration that trancends dedication


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate you deserve a good rebound now & all of our support So does El Torro, you both are a inspiration that trancends dedication


Cheers bud

_0_


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Over the last few years I've seen alot of young guys get cancer.

WTF is making so many people get ill?? It really makes you wonder what sh1t ends up in the food chain, what kind of air we're breathing etc. Nobody wants to talk about it or even recognise the problem, but I'm sure that mobile phones, WIFI networks etc. all contribute to the problem.

I don't think that this is at all normal.

Sorry, rant over. I just don't like seeing young people getting ill.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Over the last few years I've seen alot of young guys get cancer.
> 
> WTF is making so many people get ill?? It really makes you wonder what sh1t ends up in the food chain, what kind of air we're breathing etc. Nobody wants to talk about it or even recognise the problem, but I'm sure that mobile phones, WIFI networks etc. all contribute to the problem.
> 
> ...


My view is vaccinations, pesticides are the culprits

Vaccinations work yes but then breed a whole host of problems afterwards


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Hit the gym for the firsr time properly in four months

Nice steady upper body work out minus the guns (not that ive got any right now)

One working set, but still nothing heavy. Felt good, wasnt hanging out.

So I'll steadily just work my up now and up the intensity when i feel i can handle it.

Nice safe first months though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well in mate, l went today, l didn't train tho, l still cant find my mojo for some reason...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Well in mate, l went today, l didn't train tho, l still cant find my mojo for some reason...


You were at the gym and didn't train? Or train as in give it some beans!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> You were at the gym and didn't train? Or train as in give it some beans!


Never lifted a weight mate, had a chat with Jamie and the other lad who works there and went home basically..


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Hit the gym for the firsr time properly in four months
> 
> Nice steady upper body work out minus the guns (not that ive got any right now)
> 
> ...


Mate I'm really happy for you. Its great you are on the mend  all the very best for the new year


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Never lifted a weight mate, had a chat with Jamie and the other lad who works there and went home basically..


Well, it will come back mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Mate I'm really happy for you. Its great you are on the mend  all the very best for the new year


Cheers mate and you


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well today has been a 5hitter

Chemo arranged for this cycle, only five days then three weeks off... Piece of p¡ss injection in back side, two second job, then one in the spine Friday... No stress.

Got there

No one had a scooby do what i was having it, if i should be having and when i should have it.

Got there at 8am..12 midday still nothing... No chemo, nothing.. So i stormed off home.

Later I find out at 5pm that I'm to have an hours chemo every day for five days as well as my injections

No clue that was coming at all, why am i not being told what my treatment is, absolute amateurs today.

So even on new years day ive got to go in for chemotherapy... Superb

At least its only for five days then thats it for the month.

Farcical


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well today has been a 5hitter
> 
> Chemo arranged for this cycle, only five days then three weeks off... Piece of p¡ss injection in back side, two second job, then one in the spine Friday... No stress.
> 
> ...


That's fucwked mate :-/ hope they bloody get schedual right from now on!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> That's fucwked mate :-/ hope they bloody get schedual right from now on!


It will be reet, just gonna knock me side ways for the next ten days


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Inspirational journal. True strength for sure - your attitude is amazing.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

big said:


> Inspirational journal. True strength for sure - your attitude is amazing.


Thanks very much mate.

Only a months worth of treatment left spaced over four months.

I was led to believe it was less intense... Yet this week looks like its gonna be a rough one.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Just read this and you are inspirational


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just completed a five day regime of chemo

Oddly.. What i WASNT told about

One big litre bag of chemo via a drip every day for five days, a chemo injection in my spine, a chemo injection in my belly every day and on the last day a chemo injection in my backside

That's a huge amount in five days

One day i didnt finish my tea..

Other than that.. Piece of wee.

No more chemo for three weeks, then it will be another five day regime.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well two things

Mrs got us a trip to Reykjavik for xmas on the advice from my dr saying we could go, only for him to tell me the day before my Platelets were too low to fly.. So gutted I'm not there right now

Then, after a mishap with Gumtree...

I got my money back from a moron who tried to rip me off

but today i won bids on eBay for ::

Full incline and decline bench with hamstring and leg extension. £21 quid.

5 ft bar to go with it. £9.50

Bought 24 square feet of floor Matting.. £11.50

Some spring db locks for my new bar £2.50

And two 18 inch db chrome handles £16.99 as the others i have are only 14 inch.. And can only get a max of 30kg on each db.

Cant go to a gym.. So I'll make my own... Ish.

So.

Ive got dbs that will go upto 40.50kg.... But can go up to 60kg for single db rows

Ez bar

Barbell

Bench

100kg in weights

That will do for now, for conditioning.

Id like some squat stands which ain't a great deal of money.. But that will have to wait

Attached is the cheap bench ive bought, nowt spesh.. But it will serve a purpose.... Not my house.

I just want to get in condition for when i go back to work in may, rather than hanging out after two hours work.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

@Milky

You well mate.

You seem to have vanished of fb

Not seen you on here much either.

Texted you yesterday, but when i checked this morning it failed as it sometimes does where i live.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> @Milky
> 
> You well mate.
> 
> ...


You got my new number mate ??

Will text you now...

All good here just reading your bench thread, tw*ts. pretty sure we could have filled your house with a welcoming committee if they wanted to call round.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeh sure you texted it me. The one ive got ends in 804

But i had to format my phone just before xmas after an update did my phone in.

Just text to see how you was.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Yeh sure you texted it me. The one ive got ends in 804
> 
> But i had to format my phone just before xmas after an update did my phone in.
> 
> Just text to see how you was.


No got another one after that mate, just texted you 5 mins ago.

I a, rockin my friend, hopefully meet up again soon.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Little update.

Start my next cycle of chemo tomorrow.

It's for five days, litre of chemo each day, plus a stomach injection every day, plus one injection in the back side.

Also there is an injection in my spine to contend with also.

After this

I've got a 44 day cycle starting probably at the end of Feb.

Then a five day cycle which which mirrors the one i start tomorrow, which i hope will start beginning of April.

Which i might add is my LAST CYCLE of chemo.

On the home straight now.

Still feeling great, got a home gym set up now ish. And ive lost five kg since xmas which is good.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Good to hear mate. Extremely reassuring. Your positive attitude throughout has been inspirational.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Little update.
> 
> Start my next cycle of chemo tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your last cycle of chemo is coming up!  you just keep fighting! And tbh it brings personal tears to my eyes! Happy ones that a fighter like you is on this forum


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well that cycle is done

Ended Saturday.. Worst thing I felt was few hours after my stomach didn't want to play ball come meal times

But soups were the order of the day.

Two more to go... Two measly chemotherapy cycles to go..

And were done chaps. Still got til April but I'm getting excited

Nice to see the back of this nine months

Feeling good, little tired by the end of the day but for the first time in years ive had five uninterrupted nights sleep.. Amazing

Hope your all well   :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh..

Shouldnt of really done this.. Bit silly of me.

But thought id see where my strength is at.

I pressed 36.5 kg dbs for five in my new man cave

Not bad considering ive not db pressed any weight for a while.. My best was 47.5kg.

I'll take that.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I got a weights bench, but i really wasn't happy with it.

So i sold it straight away.

But, i got some squat stands and a better bench.

Ive got some dbs that can go up to 41.5kg

Ive got around 85kg weight all in five kgs and two 7.5kg

On my wish list

Fat gripz

two 20 plates

Dips station (mate is welding one for next to nothing)

Weight belt for Dips

But those will have to wait.

Just to keep me going til i can train properly.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Havin a blood transfusion today, nice four hours doing nowt.

Had platelets put in yesterday.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

14 treatment days left to do now

Should all be done for end of april beginning of may 

Still feeling great..

So alls well, hope your all good too. Feeling a bit emotional today

So to all that have been on here and helped me, big love x


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Another treatment day down today

Got one more on Monday coming and that's the end of this cycle of chemo

Four days off, six more chemo injections over six days then two weeks off... Then my last five day chemo cycle.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Good man , a few more small pricks in the ass then :whistling:

Good to see you're still training away


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates, ive been sh¡t lol

Ok

Im on a cycle as of today for two weeks six injections and tablets every day.

Then, few weeks off.. And then my final five day cycle.

Whilst ive been off ive done all my advanced personal training course, Postural Analysis courses and ive paid for my level one two and three strength and conditioning courses with kbt education which start once im fully ready (probs June time) which is the road to becoming a uk accredited s&c coach

Even though my treatment doesnt end til may i start in a new facility a week today... Cant wait, i don't know what it is.. But due to my own journey I've already seemed to of gained myself a decent client list already right off the bat which is good, as i only plan to do pt work on my days off from my normal job (i get four days off)

I move house in two weeks closer to my jobs.. So my life now is moving back to normality.. Slowly


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Has your wife managed to find herself another job? I remember you saying that she got laid off.

We're certainly living in tough times. I'm sure our parents and grandparents had it easier.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck mate! stay positive and dont give up!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates, ive been sh¡t lol
> 
> Ok
> 
> ...


Good to hear everything coming together mate, enjoy the new house snd job


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Has your wife managed to find herself another job? I remember you saying that she got laid off.
> 
> We're certainly living in tough times. I'm sure our parents and grandparents had it easier.


Yes mate, she did! Just very recently.. But better wage than before 

So bit by bit were getting there


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Good luck mate! stay positive and dont give up!


That's mate.. Genuinely appreciate it!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> That's mate.. Genuinely appreciate it!


Cancer is very close to my heart as i lost my father to it nearly 5 years ago now.

I genuinely wish you all the best and i will be following this. once chemo starts just make sure you keep well and dont tire yourself out!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Cancer is very close to my heart as i lost my father to it nearly 5 years ago now.
> 
> I genuinely wish you all the best and i will be following this. once chemo starts just make sure you keep well and dont tire yourself out!


This long is nearly 8 months old now mate

I'm one out from finishing my treatment.

I've been in Remission since early December.

I've been lucky, I've managed to train at a very limited capacity.

No illnesses or infections of any sort.

I've got five chemo injections next week, and two to three weeks off then five days of chemo via a drip

And im all done 

Hopefully... To have a few good years under my belt to enjoy!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So my penultimate chemo cycle is over

Few weeks off and then it's my final cycle for five days

My bloods and platelets are all low, covered in bruises after my house move yesterday.

But all is well


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Once you finish the chemotherapy and they pronounce you all clear, will it be like you never had the disease and your risks will go back to that of a normal (i.e. one who never had the disease) person?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Once you finish the chemotherapy and they pronounce you all clear, will it be like you never had the disease and your risks will go back to that of a normal (i.e. one who never had the disease) person?


Good question.

Im all clear now, but if anything comes back they call it a relapse.

Hopefully I'll just be able to crack on with my life as normal but with Monthly checks.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Good question.
> 
> Im all clear now, but if anything comes back they call it a relapse.
> 
> Hopefully I'll just be able to crack on with my life as normal but with Monthly checks.


...and then six monthly, followed by annual checks, until twenty years later they say to you: "Right, Mr Wilson, we won't need to see you any longer."... as they did with me. Well, not by addressing me as Mr Wilson, anyhow.

Not sure if you remember me, Alan, I'm the guy who mentioned that I'd been through something similar to yourself when I was much, much younger. Just caught up on this thread and very pleased to hear that you have finally finished all the gruesome treatment. Now you'll be onto the period where you have those check ups. That day was always quite fraught for me. Full of anxiety about if they'll "find something" and going back to the hospital was never nice. However, for balance, it has to be said that when you walk out after being told everything is fine you will be walking on air and feeling completely elated.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

HJC1972 said:


> ...and then six monthly, followed by annual checks, until twenty years later they say to you: "Right, Mr Wilson, we won't need to see you any longer."... as they did with me. Well, not by addressing me as Mr Wilson, anyhow.
> 
> Not sure if you remember me, Alan, I'm the guy who mentioned that I'd been through something similar to yourself when I was much, much younger. Just caught up on this thread and very pleased to hear that you have finally finished all the gruesome treatment. Now you'll be onto the period where you have those check ups. That day was always quite fraught for me. Full of anxiety about if they'll "find something" and going back to the hospital was never nice. However, for balance, it has to be said that when you walk out after being told everything is fine you will be walking on air and feeling completely elated.


Hi mate, yes i do remember you telling me 

Im not quite finished yet, but will be by 9th may (one small five day cycle left)

But yes, i know im in Remission now, but its the checks at the end that i look forward to and dread at the same time 

Thanks for popping on mate, much appreciated


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey, no problem.

I can only liken those annual checks to what an old acquaintance told me about when he was released from nick, years ago. He reckoned the buzz he got on walking out the gates was almost worth the time he done.

I can clearly remember walking back to my motor in the car park after being given the good news each time, walking in way not entirely dissimilar from this one.





 

Good luck with the future, Alan.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Start my LAST REGIME TODAY!!!

ALL DONE BY FRIDAY 

sorry for shouting but I'm absolutely buzzing to get it finished.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Start my LAST REGIME TODAY!!!
> 
> ALL DONE BY FRIDAY
> 
> sorry for shouting but I'm absolutely buzzing to get it finished.


Been reading your journal mate and how you've been so positive has amazed me.

You've done so well in staying upbeat and positive through this whilst many who would be diagnose (probably including myself) would be so negative.

I wish you all the best mate and hope you keep recovering and getting stronger


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Been reading your journal mate and how you've been so positive has amazed me.
> 
> You've done so well in staying upbeat and positive through this whilst many who would be diagnose (probably including myself) would be so negative.
> 
> I wish you all the best mate and hope you keep recovering and getting stronger


Thanks very much mate, really appreciate it, not much more you can do than keep your spirits up


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Thanks very much mate, really appreciate it, not much more you can do than keep your spirits up


True mate but you've been positive from the start which must be hard. there's a girl i know who has been told in the last few weeks her cancer is terminal yet she is still so positive and upbeat. it astounds me! Makes you realise that the human spirit can be hard to break


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> True mate but you've been positive from the start which must be hard. there's a girl i know who has been told in the last few weeks her cancer is terminal yet she is still so positive and upbeat. it astounds me! Makes you realise that the human spirit can be hard to break


Without being cheesy.. Is the only thing that i could control mate... Same for anyone else


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

And so this log comes to end 

My treatment ended today..

Nine months grinding to a halt

Ive got two further years of maintenance treatment to go, but its minimal stuff.

There is no guarantee that it will stay away.. But i have to do what ive always done and keep positive and believe that everything will be ok.

I've had plenty of support on here to which im mega grateful for, and i mean that genuinely.

I've learned alot, certainly alot about me, my family and friends and so called friends.

But tomorrow morning is the first day of the rest of my life


----------

